# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du Lịch Ai Cập Giá Rẻ: Du Thuyền Sông Nile

## tourcuatoi

*Ngày khởi hành* : Liên hệ 091.337 5858

*Khởi hành từ* : Hà Nội

*Hành trình* : *Cairo - Aswan - Du thuyền - Luxor - Cairo*

*Thời gian* : 9 ngày 8 đêm 

*Giá* : Liên hệ

*Chương trình* :



*Du lịch Ai Cập* - Thời đại Pharaon đã để lại cho Thế Giới 01 nền văn minh Ai Cập…đề tài cuốn hút và hấp dẫn là những Kim Tự Tháp, những công trình vĩ đại mang tầm cỡ Thế Giới là kênh đào Suez, những bí ẩn gợi trí tò mò về những Xác ướp Ai Cập…và còn nhiều nhiều nữa những công trình những thánh địa mà cho đến nay nền văn minh nhân loại vẫn chưa tìm được lời giải …hãy cùng Sen Vàng khám phá chúng các bạn nhé…








*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - BangKok – Cairo (Ăn: tối MB )*

Xe đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp đáp chuyến bay Bangkok trên chuyến bay TG685 (20h45-22h35), đoàn làm thủ tục chuyển sang chuyến bay TG4902 (00h45-05h00) đi Cairo, quý khách ăn nghỉ trên máy bay.



*Ngày 02: Cairo (Ăn: Trưa, Tối)*

05h00: đoàn tới thủ đô Cairo, xe và HDV đón đoàn tại sân bay đưa về trung tâm thành phố, quý khách thăm quan Cairo với các danh thắng nổi tiếng như: Kim tự tháp Pyramids of Giza, Tượng Nhân Sư, Viện bảo tàng Ai cập cổ đại. Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, chiều tiếp tục thăm quan thành phố hoặc tự do dạo chơi mua sắm, hoặc về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ tại khách sạn tại Cairo.



*Ngày 03: Cairo - Aswan - Du Thuyền (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*

Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Aswan, tới Aswan xe đón đoàn tại sân bay đưa đoàn tới du thuyền làm thủ tục lên thuyền Nile cruise, đoàn tới thăm quan Đền High Dam và Đền Philae, du thuyền tiếp tục đưa đoàn tới vùng Kom Ombo, quý khách ăn nghỉ trên du thuyền.


*
Ngày 04: Du Thuyền (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*

Quý khách ăn sáng tự chọn trên du thuyền, lên thăm quan ngôi đền Kom Ombo Temple, đên Edfu (Horus Temple), du thuyền tiếp tục đi tới vùng Esna. Quý khách ăn nghỉ trên du thuyền.


*
Ngày 05: Du Thuyền (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*

Quý khách ăn sáng trên thuyền, đoàn tới Luxor, thăm quan Đền Karnak (bên bờ Đông), quý khách ăn nghỉ trên thuyền.



*Ngày 06: Luxor – Cairo (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*

Quý khách ăn sáng trên du thuyền, đoàn lên bờ thăm quan thành phố Luxor, thăm quan Thung lũng các vị vua, đền Hatshepsout, Colossus of Memnon. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Cairo. Đoàn tới sân bay Cairo, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ tại Cairo.



*Ngày 07: Cairo (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*

Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tự do mua sắm hàng hoá, hoặc thăm quan Thủ đo Cairo, ăn trưa, tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ tại khách sạn tại Cairo.



*Ngày 08: Cairo  - Hà Nội (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*

Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Bangkok. Đoàn ăn nghỉ trên máy bay.



*Ngày 09: Hà Nội (Ăn: Sáng , Trưa, Tối)*

Đoàn về tới Bangkok, chuyển sang chuyến bay TG684 (17:45 - 19:30) về Hà Nội, xe ôtô đón đoàn tại sân bay Nội Bài đưa về trung tâm thành phố chia tay đoàn kết thúc hành trình.

----------

